# The pieces about LOVE!?



## Enkhbat (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been searched and looked for the pieces about love for some minutes in this forum. But, i couldn't find it. I'm surprised that why this thread is not in here.

So that, i opened the thread. *The pieces about LOVE!*

We know Beethoven's Fur Elise. It was dedicated to Elise who broke Beethoven's heart. 
And also his "Piano Concerto No.5- Adagio"
It's Brilliant. I pressed "repeat" button. Then listening listening ...
I feel the real relaxation, satisfaction. I've listened the piece every morning, every evening for a week. What was i doing who didn't it before.

We know was dedicated to Archduke Rudolf.
Also my friend told me, "it was dedicated to his brother's wife. He fell in love with her".
Is this true? It's so romantic.

What else???


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

It is actually not known who 'Elise' was, but there is no evidence that she broke Beethoven's heart, or indeed, any other part of his body. There have been many suggestions, including one that the name was a generic one for someone who was loved. Judging by the technical requirements of the piece, I would speculate that Elise was probably a student, and possibly a child.


----------



## Enkhbat (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, i agree with you. 
Could you name the pieces about love? 

I'm trying to collect them. And get going to listen my girlfriend, talk about the stories of them


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Are you only looking for instrumental?

Because there's *a lot* of opera about love.


----------



## Enkhbat (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm looking for all classical stuffs.

Thank you for remember, Margaret!

Many composer composed Romeo and Juliet. Such as: Tchaikovsky, Nino Rota
Also Glinka's Ruslan and Lyudmila. We need the brightest "love"scene of the operas. Not whole


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Have you tried Tristan und Isolde? The Vorspiel und Liebestod is one of the greatest climaxes of love.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

As opera's included it becomes much easier to answer your question.

Check this out "Amore: The Great Italian Love Arias":
http://www.amazon.com/Amore-Great-Italian-Love-Arias/dp/B0000026Z5

Here's the track listing:
1. O Mio Babbino Caro (From Gianni Schicchi) - Kiri Te Kanawa
2. Chi Il Bel Sogno Di Doretta (From La Rondine) - Kiri Te Kanawa
3. Quando M'en Vo' Soletta (From La Boheme) - Kiri Te Kanawa
4. Che Gelida Manina (From La Boheme) - Luciano Pavarotii
5. Mi Chiamano Mimi (From La Boheme) - Eva Marton
6. Donde Lieta Usci (From La Boheme) - Eva Marton
7. Recondita Armonia (From Tosca) - Richard Tucker
8. Vissi D'arte (From Tosca) - Kiri Te Kanawa
9. E Lucevan Le Stelle (From Tosca) - Richard Tucker
10. Un Bel Di Vedremo (From Madama Butterfly) - Kiri Te Kanawa
11. Addio, Fiorito Asil (From Madama Butterfly) - Richard Tucker
12. Tu, Tu, Piccolo Iddio (From Madama Butterfly) - Eva Marton
13. Tu, Che Di Gel Sei Cinta (From Turandot) - Eva Marton
14. Ch'ella Mi Creda Libero (From La Fanciulla Del West) - Richard Tucker
15. Il Lamento Di Federico (From L'Arlesiana) - Richard Tucker
16. La Donna E Mobile (From Rigoletto) - Luciano Pavarotti
17. Vesti La Giubba (From Pagliacci) - Luciano Pavarotti
18. Caro Nome Che Il Mio Cor (From Rigoletto) - Ileana Cotrubas
19. Amor Ti Vieta (From Fedora) - Luciano Pavarotti
20. Celeste Aida (From Aida) - Richard Tucker
21. Una Furtiva Lagrime (From L'Elisir D'amore) (Mono) - Richard Tucker
22. Ah! Si Ben Mio (From Il Trovatore) (Mono) - Richard Tucker
23. M'appari (From Martha) - Richard Tucker

There's also this if you like Mozart "The Ultimate Mozart Album: Mozart's Greatest Love Songs". You can hear samples:
http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Mozart-Album-Mozarts-Greatest/dp/B00004RCZP

This one "Tu, Tu, Amore - Puccini's Greatest Love Songs". Again you can hear samples:
http://www.jr.com/product/classical/pc/_333618/

And found this one "Opera's Greatest Love Songs - Pavarotti, Domingo, et al" which was here:
https://www.silverplatters.com/rel/v2_viewupc.php?storenr=215&upc=09026618862

Looks like you're not the first person who's wanted to hear just the great opera love songs put together.

Have fun.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

I do *not* know why I did not think of this before....

For purely instrumental love pieces go to any of the ballets about love stories and look for the pieces called "Pas de Deux." Those are going to be for the lead male and female dancers to dance together. They are the most romantic pieces.


----------



## Enkhbat (Jan 28, 2009)

> Have you tried Tristan und Isolde? The Vorspiel und Liebestod is one of the greatest climaxes of love.


Yeah i listened it! Gradually, it becomes more romantically. 
Thanks man!

Oh, thank you so much Margaret!
I found some 
I really like "O mio babino Caro". Especially version of Maria Callas. And i also like to sing it.

O mio babbino caro,
mi piace è bello, bello;
vo'andare in Porta Rossa
a comperar l'anello!
Sì, sì, ci voglio andare!
e se l'amassi indarno,
andrei sul Ponte Vecchio,
ma per buttarmi in Arno!
Mi struggo e mi tormento!
O Dio, vorrei morir!

Babbo, pietà, pietà!
Babbo, pietà, pietà!

Meaning of the song is very lovely and impressive.

Oh dear daddy

Oh dear daddy
I love him, he is so handsome
I want to go to Porta Rossa
to buy the ring
Yes, yes, I want to go there
And if my love were in vain
I would go to Ponte Vecchio
and throw myself in the Arno
I fret and suffer torments
Oh God, I would rather die
Daddy, have pity, have pity

Pas de deux of Sugar Plum Fairy - 




This is so beautiful.

I also find some.
-Mozart - Elvira Madigan - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elvira_Madigan
-Mozart - Cosi fan tutte
-Grieg - I love you
-Debussy - La fille aux cheveux de lin /The Girl with the Flaxen Hair/
-Handel - O mio Signor 
-Bruch - Violin Concerto


----------

